# Russian snowboarding in winter and summer



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

CrazyBanana said:


> https://youtu.be/KaKaLijfszw


Now with Youtube tags!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Sweet edit! Put a smile on my face  especially the chute at 4:43!
You seem to have had a pretty dry winter as well, coverage appeared to be bit hairy... but you had a blast and that's what it's all about 2: Very nice landscape!


----------

